# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Si mund të shkruajmë një CV

## ganoid

Burime Njerëzore 

Altin Xhikneli -  10/03/2005

Si mund të shkruajmë një CV




Curriculum Vitae, (përmbledhja e të dhënave tuaja personale) është arma më e rëndësishme kur kërkoni një punë të re. 
Shumica e kompanive shqiptare kur kanë të lirë një vend pune, rrëmojnë nëpër CV-të për të gjetur kandidatët më të përshtatshëm. Në rast se CV-a juaj nuk ua mbush mendjen, atëherë ju jeni i përjashtuar nga ai vend pune që në fazën e parë. Kështu, bankat, kompanitë e sigurimit, kompanitë shumëkombshe dhe kompani të tjera që kërkojnë përgjithësisht punonjës të kualifikuar kur kanë vend të lirë pune, analizojnë CV-të që kanë çuar kandidatë të ndryshëm. 
Pra, për tu futur në punë duhet ti kushtoni rëndësi të madhe CV-së. 
Shmangni lajle-lulet dhe komplikimet kur shkruani një CV. Koha që i kushtohet një CV-e është 5 sekonda, kështu që ajo duhet të jetë e shkruar në atë mënyrë që brenda atij 5 sekondëshi të tërheqë vëmendjen e lexuesit- në qoftë se CV-a është shumë e komplikur është e sigurtë se do të hidhet në kosh të plehrave. 


Gjatësia e CV-së
Nuk ka asnjë rregull që tregon se sa e gjatë duhet të jetë CV-ia juaj- kjo kushtëzohet pak edhe nga historia juaj e karrierës, edukimit dhe arritjet. Mundohuni që informacioni i CV-së të jetë në një faqe pa e ngjeshur shkrimin. 
Çdo gjë duhet të jetë precize në mënyrë që lexuesi të mos kërkojë për të gjetur informacionin. Mos harroni që në CV të përfshini karrierën, pikat tuaja të forta, çmimet dhe arritjet që keni bërë si dhe numrat e telefonit. 


Shembull për shkrimin e një CV
Një format bazë për të shkruajtur një CV: Fillo me emrin, adresën dhe numrat e telefonit duke i shkruar ato në fillim të faqes me gërma të mëdha. Vazhdoni me një profil tuajin në të cilin mund të përfshini zotësitë, eksperiencën dhe objektivat që doni të arrini në karrierë. 
Pas kësaj mund të shkruani historinë e karrierës  në rend të mbrapshtë kronologjik duke filluar nga 10 vitet e fundit  me përshkrime të shkurtra të arritjeve tuaja. 


Pas kësaj vjen edukimi, detaje të interesave personale dhe referencat
Kujdesuni që të shkruani gjithmonë të vërtetën dhe printojeni CV-në në letër A4. Mos i bashkangjisni CV-së asnjëherë dokumente të tjera, letra ose certifikata- ruajini ato për ditën e intervistës. Lexojeni dhe rilexojeni CV-në dhe jepjani për ta lexuar edhe shokëve ose anëtarëve të familjes për ta lexuar me kujdes. 
Kujdes që CV-a të mos ketë gabime ortografike ose njolla kafeje pasi kjo mund të jetë fatale. 
Mos u përpiq asnjëherë të zgjasësh periudhat e punësimit për të fshehur periudhat e papunësisë. Në rast se del mashtrimi ka mundësi që ju ta humbni punën. 



Përfitimi nga puna pa pagesë
Kur nuk gjeni dot punë mos hezitoni të punoni në një kompani pa pagesë. Ju mund të gjeni një punë pa pagesë në kompanitë e njerëzve tuaj të afërt 


Shmangni kalimin e kohës në shtëpi kur jeni pa punë. Punësimi pa pagesë mund tju ofrojë edhe kënaqësi! Por plusi më i madh kur ju punoni pa pagesë është shtimi i pikëve në CV-në tuaj. 
Ju mund të merrni eksperiencë nga punonjës që kanë kohë që punojnë në një punë. 
Punët pa pagesë janë parë shpesh si mundësia e fundit për të punuar, por mos ja hiq vetes mundësinë për të marrë avantazhet nga kjo punë. 
Për të gjetur një punë pa pagesë ju mund të pyesni prindërit, motrat, vëllezërit dhe shokët që të punoni në kompaninë e tyre. Profesorët nëpër universitete mund tju ndihmojnë gjithashtu për të gjetur një vend pune pa pagesë në një kompani që ju keni dëshirë të punësoheni. 
Kur shkoni në një punë, tregoni interes për të mësuar se çfarë ndodh në atë zyrë dhe në zyrat e tjera të asaj kompanie. 
Në qoftë se shefi ju merr me sy të mirë, edhe në qoftë se nuk punësoheni në atë kompani ju mund të merrni një referencë nga ai për ta përdorur në CV-në tuaj. 
Kur shkoni në një kompani pa pagesë mos rrini të ngulur në një zyrë, por lëvizni nga një departament në tjetrin. Drekën mundohuni ta hani me punonjësit për të mësuar diçka prej tyre pasi njerëzit mund të flasin më lehtë kur nuk janë në zyrë. Kërkoni të bëni diçka dhe mos rrini në një cep duke lexuar gjithë ditën letrat. Është e rëndësishme të jeni të sjellshëm, të shoqërueshëm dhe të mos ngacmoni nervat e askujt. Është një eksperiencë që mund tju vlejë për tu punësuar.


Përgatiti: Altin Xhikneli

----------


## friendlyboy1

Eshte e vertet askush nuk merret me shum se disa sekonda me nje CV, jo vetem nga kompanit shqiptare por edhe ato amerikane. menyra me e leht per te gjetur pun eshte te postosh nje profil ne monster.com ose careerbuilder.com keto jan website te medha dhe brenda muajit do kesh dike qe te merr ne tel te ofron pune.

----------


## AngelGirl

Te gjitha kompanite kerkojne qe nje person qe kerkon pune te paraqesi C.V e tyre. Sidomos kur aplikon per nje vend pune neper gazete ose internet mbase edhe menyra tjera. Kur i prezanton C.V tende punëdhënësit/punëdhënëses ata sic u tha me siper nuk para ja ven re edhe aq shum me gjat se i hedhin nje sy faqes pare gjithashtu edhe te dytes. Madje keshtu deshirojn ata qe te mendojme neve, prandaj duhet kesh shum kujdes qe kur shkruan nje C.V mos te mendosh, te shkruash cfar te te vi neper mend dhe duke menduar hajt mo se nuk ja hedhin syrin shum. C.V sa me e shkurtet te mund te jet aq me mir eshte, por gjithmon duke shkruar pikat me te rendesishme, dmth nuk ka vler sasi por vlerin e ka cilesia. Kur shkon per nje interviste juve paraqisni C.V tuaj, punedhensi e shef shpejt e shpejt te mer ne interviste dhe te thot ne rregull do ju kontaktojme kur te marrim vendimin. Gjat kohes qe ne jemi ne pritje te vendmarrjes atyre, ata verejne C.V tona dhe i fusin neper diskutim...dhe me rezulte qe kam lexuar dhe kam pas experience C.V me e shkurtet dhe e qarte ka fituar gjithmon, mbae ka pasur raste nje tjeter ka qen me perkatese per vendin e punes por e ka mar dikush tjeter. Kjo ndodh sepse punedhenesi vertet i ve re vetem 5min, por ne ato 5min tek ajo C.V e e thjeshte lexon se cfar mund te lexoj 10min tek nje C.V jashtmase e gjate.

Te shkruash nje C.V per ata qe e shkruajn nuk eshte e veshtir thjesht pak lodhje truri sepse duhet te shkruash dhe spjegohesh shum paster. 

Ka lloj lloj C.V, si prsh duke filluar nga C.V standarde (per fillimstaret) ose C.V mature(e pjekur) dmth nje C.V profesionale. Ose edhe simas punes qe kerkoni. Prsh nje i dipllomuar ne kerkim te nje vendi pune qe i perket deges qe ka stjudjuar, do perfitonte shum po te shkruante nje C.V per mjekesi vetem, ose te nje dege tjeter.

Ky eshte nje mendim i imi per C.V  :buzeqeshje:

----------

